# Linux wird immer langsamer

## tux99

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem system gnome und kde istalliert und ne menge andere Software auch.

Ich finde das das System mi der zeit langsamer wird, z.B. beim Fensteröffnen oder wenn ich Programme starte, am anfang, aso direkt nach der Erstinstallations war es deutlich schneller.

Unter Windowsgibt es ja die defragmentierung, was ja wirklich nicht viel bringt aber man meint es.

Gibt es da für Linux eine lösung, Defragmentierung gibt es nicht das weis ich aber kann man sonst irgendwas machen?

----------

## Inte

Schau Dir doch mal die Auslasung (Speicher/CPU) mit top ab. Wahrscheinlich hast Du seit der Installation diverse Dienste (Superkaramba/gDesklets/etc.) am laufen, die beim KDE-Start automatisch geladen werden. pstree zeigt die laufenden Prozesse recht übersichtlich an.

Manchmal hilft es auch einfach einen neuen Benutzer anzulegen um zu sehen, wie sehr Du inzwischen an den Default-Einstellungen rumgeschraubt hast.

----------

## gimpel

bei gnome soll ein 

```
updatedb
```

 oft wunder wirken

----------

## Jinidog

Solange man nicht mehr als 256 MB an RAM hat, kann viel laufende Software auch zur Verlangsamung führen.

Wenn beispielsweise gleichzeitig GTK und QT Programme verwendet, müssen beide Bibliotheken in den RAM, was man bei wenig RAM merkt.

----------

## tux99

ja ich hab aber 4GB RAM und swap auch 4GB

----------

## macpogo

hast du da dein swap überhaupt mal gebraucht?

----------

## tux99

ka, ich wollte ja damit nur sagen das der Rechner nicht zu schwach ausgelegt ist

----------

## tango

Schon HowTo Flying with Gentoo gelesen ?

(siehe Wiki)

tango

----------

## PrakashP

Hast du am kernel, bios oder so rumgespielt? Es wird desöfteren von Problemen mit 4GB RAM berichtet, meist auf falsche MTRR Werte zurückzuführen.

----------

## boris64

A propos Kernel, welchen benutzt du überhaupt?

----------

## tux99

ne hab nix rumgespielt, hab auch schon mal 2 Riegel herausgenommen, d.h. mit 2 GB RAM das gleiche.

Kernel 2.6.13.r5

----------

## himpierre

Du hast bisher noch nicht gesagt, ob Du mit "top" mal überprüft hast, inwiefern der Rechner ausgelastet ist, wenn Du das Gefühl hast er wäre langsam. Vielleicht spielt ja ein Prozess verrückt.

t.

----------

## pablo_supertux

4GB RAM?   :Shocked:  ich verstehe echt nicht, ich laufe mein System seit jahren mit nur  256 MB RAM und mein System wird nicht langsamer.

Was fuer Packete hast du denn drauf? Vielleicht ist es ein Programm, das viel Leistung benutzt und du weisst es nicht mal, dass es lauft. Wenn es langsam laeuft, dann top oder ps -aux eingeben und selber schauen, was laeuft und wieviel Leistung verbracht wird.

----------

## kopfsalat

Möglicherweise hilft es den io-scheduler zu wechseln. Mit dem Standardscheduler auf der 2.6er Serie wirkt mein Desktop bei mehreren gleichzeitigen Dateioperationen extrem träge. Bei mir liefert cfq bessere Ergebnisse.

Mit:

```

# cat /sys/block/hda/queue/scheduler

```

lässt sich feststellen welcher scheduler auf hda aktiviert ist und welche überhaupt wählbar sind.

```

# echo cfq >/sys/block/hda/queue/scheduler

```

schaltet hda auf cfq um. 

Wenn cfq nicht in obiger Liste auftaucht, muss die entsprechende Kerneloption 

```

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

```

aktiviert werden.

Um einen subjektiven Eindruck von den Auswirkungen zu erhalten im Hintergrund z.B. gleichzeitig ein großes Verzeichnis archivieren und munter Programme starten.

Diese Installation von der ich gerade schreibe ist z.B. knapp drei Jahre alt, jede Menge Software ausprobiert und dementsprechend viele Paketleichen drauf. Mein Endruck ist, daß die Performance seit dem ersten Tag insgesamt eher gestiegen ist, insbesondere in KDE.

----------

## Shake

Ist jetzt sicherlich nicht der absolut hilfreiche Tipp: Aber ich hatte das Problem auch unter Gnome, dass wenn ich jedesmal die "Sitzung speichere" es mit der Zeit immer und immer langsamer wurde...

Da sammelte sich wohl jeweils ordentlich Dreck an. 

Leider kann ich das nicht mehr überprüfen, da ich mal meine Settings gelöscht hatte... Vielleicht ist das bei dir was ähnliches.

----------

## tux99

hab jetzt einfach mal den xfce4 installiert und benutze den, da stelle ich es nicht fest nur unter kde und gnome, liegt warscheinlich auch daran das ich kde und gnome komplett emerge habe mit allen paketen

----------

## tux99

hab jetzt einfach mal den xfce4 installiert und benutze den, da stelle ich es nicht fest nur unter kde und gnome, liegt warscheinlich auch daran das ich kde und gnome komplett emerge habe mit allen paketen.

unter gnome:

```
benutzer@tux ~ $ top

top - 00:06:12 up 25 min,  4 users,  load average: 2.98, 2.60, 1.84

Tasks: 109 total,   7 running, 101 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s): 90.2% us,  5.5% sy,  0.0% ni,  4.0% id,  0.3% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    904520k total,   523652k used,   380868k free,    29404k buffers

Swap:  3911816k total,        0k used,  3911816k free,   296248k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

10436 root      24   0 55104  50m 2248 R 66.6  5.7   0:04.03 cc1plus

 7054 root      16   0  168m  19m 7344 R 26.8  2.2   2:18.87 X

 5721cbenutzer    15   0 42132  21m  12m S  9.6  2.5   0:08.02 totem

 7216 benutzer    15   0 25956  15m 8632 S  9.3  1.7   0:11.46 gnome-terminal

10537 root      24   0  3620 2172 1044 R  5.6  0.2   0:00.17 sh

 5123 benutzer    15   0 42132  21m  12m S  2.6  2.5   0:21.05 totem

 5028 benutzer   15   0 42132  21m  12m S  1.3  2.5   0:29.00 totem

 5720 benutzer    15   0 42132  21m  12m S  1.0  2.5   0:00.94 totem

 7070 benutzer    15   0 17720 9308 7136 S  0.3  1.0   0:00.56 gnome-session

 7140 benutzer    15   0 18480  10m 8320 S  0.3  1.2   0:08.06 wnck-applet

 7172 benutzer    15   0 19456 9676 7500 S  0.3  1.1   0:00.49 clock-applet

10532 benutzer    16   0  2052 1088  824 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.03 top

    1 root      16   0  1456  496  432 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.84 init

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.12 migration/0

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.17 migration/1

    5 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 events/0

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1

    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 khelper

    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

   13 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   12 root       6 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.40 vesafb

  105 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 kblockd/0

  106 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/1

  109 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  179 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  180 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.10 pdflush

  181 root      17   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0

  182 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  183 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/1

  779 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

  822 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0

  823 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/1

  825 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0

  826 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1

  830 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt

  885 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 kirqd

  887 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.23 kjournald

  937 root      12  -4  1460  472  396 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.03 udevd

 6198 root      15   0  1708  724  568 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.03 syslog-ng

 6624 root      17   0  2956 1152  964 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 esd

 6904 root      16   0  1716  716  600 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 cron

 6960 root      17   0  2164 1012  792 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.04 login

 6962 root      17   0  1492  604  528 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 6963 root      17   0  1492  604  528 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 6965 root      17   0  1496  612  528 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty
```

----------

## misterjack

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> 10436 root      24   0 55104  50m 2248 R 66.6  5.7   0:04.03 cc1plus

 

Da ist doch was am kompilieren, oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## blice

Was ist denn mit deinem X los ?  Ich hab top immer in ner kleinen konsole laufen, habe aber eigentlch X immer bei 7-9% 

Ausserdemn hast du einen Zombie rumlaufen, den würde ich als erstes suchen.

----------

## c_m

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> hab jetzt einfach mal den xfce4 installiert und benutze den, da stelle ich es nicht fest nur unter kde und gnome, liegt warscheinlich auch daran das ich kde und gnome komplett emerge habe mit allen paketen.

 Das hab ich auch (512MB DDR 2700) und trotzdem läuft alles sauber und flott

----------

## macpogo

laut deiner ausgabe unter gnome scheint er deinen RAM nicht vollständig zu finden

da steht

 *Quote:*   

> Mem:    904520k total

 

vielleicht musst du erstmal schaun, das der komplette ram unterstützt wird

----------

## tux99

ich hab den RAM rausgenommen da is jetzt weniger drin.

ja das könnte sein das ich da was installiert habe, aber der is auch langsam wenn ich nur arbeite, das war ja nur ein Beispiel gestern

----------

## macpogo

ok, dann. weil ich hatte am anfang auch das problem, das nicht der komplette ram unterstützt wurde.

musst da erst noch im bios was umstellen, dann gings

----------

## PrakashP

Was macpogo evtl sagen will, ist daß du evtl nur lowmem aktiv hast und kein highmem. Bist du sicher, daß du highmem imkernel aktiviert hast?SOnst gibts nur 900MB RAM. (Allerdings sollten diese idR auch ausreichen für ein flüssiges Arbeiten.)

----------

## tux99

hi,

das habe ich jetzt zum ersten mal gehört, kann mir bitte jamand sagen wie man das aktiviert, hab zwar den kernel durchgeschaut aber mir is derartiges nicht aufgefallen.

danke

----------

## PrakashP

Mußt das halt in den kernel reinkompilieren.

Was sagen dmesg|grep MEM bzw cat /proc/meminfo?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

in make menuconfig unter "Processor type and features" >> "High Memory Support" auf 4GB stellen. Wenn dies nicht aktiv ist kann der Kernel nur rund 900MB RAM verwalten.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## boris64

Zur Info:

Dieser Highmem-Menüpunkt existiert nicht, wenn

man den Kernel für die x86_64-Architektur baut.

----------

## tux99

heist das man kann das immer aktivieren auch wenn man wie ich jetzt nur 2GB RAM benutzt, weil da gestanden hat bei 4 oder mehr ,also verstehe ich das richtig, wenn man es nicht aktiviert kann er nur 900MB RAM  nutzen.

----------

## dakjo

Richtig.

----------

## PrakashP

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Zur Info:
> 
> Dieser Highmem-Menüpunkt existiert nicht, wenn
> 
> man den Kernel für die x86_64-Architektur baut.

 

Ist ja auch der Vorteil der 64bit Adressierung, da geht alles direkt und vor allem mehr als 4GB.

----------

